# Got a new camera! :) (just a p&S)



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I too went camera-shopping recently, and looked at the SX260. I ended up with the S100 instead as a DSLR backup. Slightly smaller form factor, a tad better image quality, bit more responsive, nice build quality.

Previous one was the SX140.

Lot's of AA batteries? Try rechargeables (Eneloop for example).


----------

